# there's no-one here



## peejay78 (1 Aug 2007)

why the paucity of fixed/singlespeed riders here?

where is everyone?


----------



## spen666 (1 Aug 2007)

riding?


----------



## Blonde (1 Aug 2007)

I have a new One-One Il Pompino frame built up into a rather special bike, (fixed) with Miche Chain set, Goldtech hubs and open pro wheels, but it's not my only bike and doesn't (yet) figure heavily in my mileage quota, so I cant really talk about it much - yet! I got it for commuting, so I guess I'd post in there about riding it, rather than in here?


----------



## Amanda P (1 Aug 2007)

Well, mine's painted now, and I hope to be assembling it tonight. More news when I have it.


----------



## Pottsy (1 Aug 2007)

Blonde - everything you mention is identical to my Pompino! Great bike, I currently use it more than any of my others including the much more expensive road bike.


----------



## Christopher (1 Aug 2007)

Blonde: Sweet ride! Hope you have somewhere secure to lock it though.

My fixed is a 1983 Dawes Windsor in a two-tone brown 'n' beige paint job. Rides okay, looks a bit DIY, probably something to do with running 38x15 on a 110mm spider.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Aug 2007)

just got back from a ride on my fixed , went for my august century which i log on the darth vader/cycling plus site.
went round silverdale via scorton and was suprised how much cooler and cloudier it was up there.
no idea what make of frame i have though!


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Aug 2007)

I'm here, with a new frame!

plenty of pics, link in sig

Do people still do the thursday hampstead/highgate ride, i might be able to start coming out for it.......?


----------



## peejay78 (1 Aug 2007)

hi zim.

i just ordered a vigorelli, soon to arrive. i am going to put my harry rowland cxp22s on it, cinelli criterium bars, dura ace 48 chainring, and so far that's it.

any ideas on other components? what have you got?


----------



## Chuffy (1 Aug 2007)

My SS conversion is a Shed of Dread, on wheels. Stands over any pimped up retro-niche-NJS approved frippery and has a really big wee.  
One day I will take a picture of it. The sheer masculine beauty of a black Sora chainset with a 46t track ring mounted behind the spider will fry your eyeballs and render your dentist-mobiles as dust.
Oh yes.


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Aug 2007)

FIR rim at the back, mavic cxp33 or something on the front, sugino chainset (cheap), airwing bars.

nice, i love riding it, feels much better than the ancient 531 frame i was using unti it snapped....

Chuffy, what on earth does NJS stand for????????


----------



## Chuffy (1 Aug 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> Chuffy, what on earth does NJS stand for????????


It's parts wot are approved for Japanese Keirin racing. Much loved by hipster fixsters who want impress their fellow cognoscenti down at the coffee shop. 
Please feel free to kick my arse for knowing. I've spent too long dribbling over on the Hub Jub site....


----------



## romans (1 Aug 2007)

I'll post my home-built ones when I've cleaned and polished them (I'm not having you lot making comments!).


----------



## smiorgan (2 Aug 2007)

Fixed parts formerly living on old Raleigh frame now transferred to Pompino, which is having a rest at the moment as I get my Giant back on the road.

Oh, and NJS stands for "Nice Job, Sayonara!" For people who like to ride beautiful fixies around NYC without brakes, apparently.


----------



## skwerl (2 Aug 2007)

fair points all but NJS does generally give you an assurance of decent quality. Their quite picky about what gets the holy stamp. I have no NJS kit, except my Izumi chain and I only bought that cos it's made from pure gold


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Aug 2007)

ooooh, my chaintugs are NJS, do I win a trip to Japan?


----------



## Chuffy (6 Aug 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> ooooh, my chaintugs are NJS, do I win a trip to Japan?


Nah, just a big badge with 'Coffee shop poseur' on it...*
















* - available from Rapha, only £68 per badge.


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Aug 2007)

I think I know what you mean. Fortunately I never stop at that pub in Clerkenwell, so don't need to pose.

Nor do I have a 20 inch front wheel or stupid handlebars!


----------



## peejay78 (7 Aug 2007)

or disc wheel. 

or dreadlocks. wait - do you have dreadlocks?


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Aug 2007)

No dreadlocks.....


In fact, I'm basically a roadie with a fixie, minus the lycra, I just wear shorts and a vest.

Can't even afford to look at the Rapha website......

(Well, I can afford it, but i'm not that mad)


----------



## gkerr4 (7 Aug 2007)

Chuffy;34575][quote name= said:


> ooooh, my chaintugs are NJS, do I win a trip to Japan?


Nah, just a big badge with 'Coffee shop poseur' on it...*
















* - available from Rapha, only £68 per badge. [/quote]

Can I get a couple of those?

go well with the new Langster I have just ordered this morning - should arrive on friday so I could do with the badges for the weekend if possible!

ordered an 07 model in the 'like-it-or-loathe-it" 'rust' colour - my first foray into the world of fixed gear bikes


----------



## Blonde (7 Aug 2007)

Frustruck said:


> Blonde: Sweet ride! Hope you have somewhere secure to lock it though.



My leg? It's beside my desk at work.


----------



## peejay78 (7 Aug 2007)

er... 

langsters are not really suitable for posing on, sorry to disappoint. for that you need something that looks good, preferably not the colour of a freshly shat log.

you could always get the badge anyway and leave the bike at home. 

are you going to ride it fixed? (do it)


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Aug 2007)

Peej,

Look at the pics of my bike (The blue/green fixie), is it poser material?


----------



## gkerr4 (8 Aug 2007)

peejay78 said:


> er...
> 
> langsters are not really suitable for posing on, sorry to disappoint. for that you need something that looks good, preferably not the colour of a freshly shat log.
> 
> ...




yes - I intend to ride it fixed and no I don't intend to use it for posing.


----------



## peejay78 (8 Aug 2007)

good job. 

happy riding. we'll have you doing the one-handed trackstand pose before you can say "ileftmyfixedwheeloutsidebaritalia"


----------



## Christopher (8 Aug 2007)

Nice one gkerr. I suggest a gentle test ride out to Bonds ice-cream stand at Elswick. Have a Red Rose Ripple (vanilla with cheery and balsamic vinegar).
And don't stop pedalling, boy!


----------



## gkerr4 (8 Aug 2007)

Hi Frustruck - you know the area?

I cycled out that way on Sunday - out round elswick, inskip, treales, down to kirkham, wrea green, lytham and round the coast - was a really nice 40miles.

Not sure about using the fixed for long rides like that, but I guess I will see how I get on..


----------



## peejay78 (8 Aug 2007)

i regularly take the fixed out for 30 milers - but it can ache. i think it's all the sitting down.


----------



## Brixtonfixed (9 Aug 2007)

To answer Peejay's OP, it took some of us a while to get here. Still riding my lovely Pearson Touche, still trying hard not to get distracted by comely passers-by whilst attempting the one-handed trackstand in heavy traffic. (Phwooar. Ouch.) 

Long rides -- my longest fixed outing is 100 quite hilly kilometres. Not bad really, although the sitting down does get to you a bit. Perhaps this is one of the reasons some fixies go for Brooks.

IMO the 'spinning out the lactic' effect of fixed counts for a lot on long rides, though. I plan to use the fixed throughout the winter for Sunday rides at this kind of distance. Easier to clean than a geared bike..


----------



## gkerr4 (9 Aug 2007)

peejay78 said:


> good job.
> 
> happy riding. we'll have you doing the one-handed trackstand pose before you can say "ileftmyfixedwheeloutsidebaritalia"



Well - it's arrived!!

took it out for a quick ride to bar-italia....

not really.

It came this morning first thing and I built it up when I went home at lunch time. Maybe needs a little play with handlebar height, seat layback etc, but good enough for me to take it back to work (a whole 1.3miles! - I finally admit that my 3.2litre 6-cylinder car isn't really the best tool for that massive commute!)

I rode it to work this afternoon on the 'singlespeed' side with freewheel as I wanted to see what the gearing was like (it's 42x16, 71") and it feels good!
It feels quite quick of the mark, but it takes a little more effort. I must use a lower gear normally starting off on my geared bike. it's very light too - which helps.

Annoyingly it is a great fit (size 54) 

- when i first started cycling last september I was looking at Specialized Allez in size 54 (the langster and allez share the same frame dimensions) but was swayed by my lbs into a good deal on an 06 model Giant OCR3 - which I hated within about two months. It was also a 54 (well an 'M') but seemed to have a very short headtube and long reach. I changed the stem and bars etc, but ultimately I sold it in february as i hated it. I then bought a trek pilot which is the other way round - very high headtube which is comfy but I now find it a bit boring. so the annoying part is that if I had bought an allez to begin with it would probably have saved a lot of faffing around!


----------



## Amanda P (10 Aug 2007)

Uncle Phil said:


> Well, mine's painted now, and I hope to be assembling it tonight. More news when I have it.



OK, it took a bit longer than I'd hoped, but (drum roll....)
Here it is:

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/PhilProsser/BILD0041.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/PhilProsser/BILD0042.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/PhilProsser/BILD0043.jpg

Yellow, isn't she?


----------



## peejay78 (10 Aug 2007)

the flying banana.

very yellow, very nice indeed.


----------



## Amanda P (10 Aug 2007)

Ah. The significance of that head badge didn't pass you by then....


----------



## BentMikey (10 Aug 2007)

Even I spotted that one, LOL! Nice one, I like.


----------

